# Der Sieger der Bike-Design-Contests steht fest!



## Radon-Bikes (24. Februar 2012)

Unser großer Bike Design Contest ist beendet und der Sieger steht fest! 

Aus  den über 200 Einsendungen haben wir eine Vorauswahl getroffen und die  30 besten Designs auf Facebook  von unseren Fans bewerten lassen.  Absoluter Spitzenreiter mit 620 Stimmen wurde dabei das »Double Arrow«  Design von Gianpiero Patuto. Der Schweizer Kunstlehrer darf sich nun auf  sein Radon Unikat freuen. Wir wünschen Ihm allzeit gute Fahrt und  Hals-und-Beinbruch!

zum Siegermotiv auf Facebook >>


----------



## Bench (24. Februar 2012)

Ein Lehrer? Dann hat wohl die ganze Schule für ihn gestimmt.
Anders lässt sich der Sieg eines so langweiligen 08/15 Designs nicht erklären.
just my humble opinion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (24. Februar 2012)

Ich find das Design auch langweilig und ziemlich bescheiden...


----------



## Beaumont (25. Februar 2012)

.... wo ist denn hier der Kotzsmilie?


----------



## rallleb (25. Februar 2012)

:kotz:
da isser!


----------



## Andcream (25. Februar 2012)

Das ist das Gewinner Design? Naja....weiß mit orangen Steifen...super....sehr sehr langweiliges Design
Ein paar andere waren echt geile Design´s 
Aber ok wenn er gewonnen hat dann Glückwunsch


----------



## zett78 (25. Februar 2012)

Taschentücher für alle!!!!!!


----------



## Max_V (25. Februar 2012)

Hahaha!


----------



## ml IX (26. Februar 2012)

Ich finde auch, dass es da definitiv besser Designs gab. 
Ist halt alles Geschmackssache. Meiner ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Max_V (26. Februar 2012)

Nein, nur eine Frage wer bei Facebook mehr Freunde hat. Und wenn man eine Schule hinter sich hat.....


----------



## DerJoe (26. Februar 2012)

Klar, kann man dort doch schÃ¶n alles nachvollziehen/nachlesen.
z.B.:


> Herr Patuto....
> â¥-liche GlÃ¼ckwunsch ...
> Jz ish Ihre Kindheitstraum in ErfÃ¼llug gange au wenn Sie gseid hend si schaffes nid ....
> Biis Morn...


Da hat die ganze Schule gevotet. 

Meine ebenso unwichtige Meinung: Sieht furchtbar aus. Dazu noch eine rote Pappnase und man kann sich das ClownskostÃ¼m sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## friesenspiess (26. Februar 2012)

Da ist das hässlichste Mädchen halt Germany's next Topmodell geworden. Vielleicht ist das Design ja so hässlich, dass es schon wieder schön ist. Soll's ja geben!


----------



## henpara (27. Februar 2012)

Was erwartet ihr von einer Facebookumfrage? Ich hab nix besseres erwartet.
Facebook = der mehr Leute auftreiben kann, die für einen stimmen gewinnt. Hat von vorne herein nix mit "Gutem Design" zu tun.


----------



## zett78 (27. Februar 2012)

zett78 schrieb:


> Taschentücher für alle!!!!!!



ich spendiere noch ne Runde!


----------



## Max_V (27. Februar 2012)

Aber Kustlehrer und einfach 3-4 Rot-Orange Streifen naja...
und ich weine nicht, hab ja nicht mitgemacht... nein ich lache.


----------



## Schotterp1ste (28. Februar 2012)

Es gab so viele kreative und nette Designs. Finde das langweiliger als jede Standard Lackierung...

Hab auch mitgemacht, will auch nicht stänkern, weil ich nicht der kreativeste bin, aber wer so viel Geld für ein Bike ausgibt, will auch ein schönes Design haben, selbst für die 50 limitierten


----------



## Tigermoeter (1. März 2012)

Oh man. Da waren wirklich schöne dabei, aber das Gewinnerdesign ist halt echt langweilig. Tut mir leid für Radon, war sicher nicht deren Absicht, dass der mit den meisten Freunden gewinnt und Kreativität hier scheinbar keine Rolle gespielt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

